

Progress in 3D rendering over the last 17 years visualized in one image - no_gravity
http://i.imgur.com/0onjgqN.jpg

======
pollen23
"Final Fantasy: The Spirits Within" is from 2001, and looks a lot more like
the right half of the image than the left.

~~~
qbrass
Both Laras are in-game models rendered in real time. Final Fantasy took nearly
90 minutes per frame to draw.

